# How Good Can a Glock Trigger Get



## rdtompki (May 15, 2013)

My wife and I are shooting Steel Challenge with our 9mm 1911s. The all have very short triggers in the 3 - 3.5 lb range. We're super seniors and the 1911s are not exactly light. My wife is wondering whether a lighter gun would improve her transitions, but is very concerned about the size of the step down to a striker fired trigger (We have M&Ps with Apex parts and they obviously don't compare to the 1911s). How good can you make a Glock trigger? This is club-level steel challenge so I'm not concerned about changing out the physical trigger, etc. We have a SIRT which I suspect is modeled after a Gen 3 Glock (still available in CA) and she likes the way this feels in her hands.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

If you go with a Glock, consider the Pyramid trigger system. I install it in all my Glocks. I can be set to either 2, 4 or 6 lb pull, and adjusted to the point of virtually zero take up and a super short reset.
My bedside gun is a Glock 41 with this trigger set for 2 lbs and I honestly don't think most people could tell the difference between it and a good 1911 in a blind test.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

Just get a alloy framed 1911


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you can support it through a course of fire, a heavier pistol will help you get higher scores than a lighter pistol will.

What's good?
The heavier gun will present the shooter with less perceived recoil.
The heavier gun will therefore get back on-target quicker.
The heavier gun's muzzle will "hang" in place more steadily than will that of a lighter gun.
The heavier gun's inertia will make you present and shoot more smoothly.

What's bad?
A heavier gun's momentum can tend to cause it to pass the center of the next target, as you move from one to the next.
A heavier gun will fatigue its user more quickly.

Back when I was shooting competitively, there was a man aged about 80, who was shooting right along with us.
I could easily outscore him, but he was a better pistol shot than I was. I was young (46) and quick, but he was much more accurate, even though he was slower than I was.
We both used full-size, all-steel, .45 ACP M1911s.
At the end of the day, I was still going strong; but he was all tired out. But that didn't ever stop his competitive spirit.
He was pretty amazing to watch, and also to compete against.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

Stay with the 1911 even if the Glock trigger goes lighter, will not be accurate as a 1911, a heavy gun is better with the steel plates too.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

CZ P-09 with safety and a trigger job. Light weight, great ergonomics and very accurate. Out of the box, 3.5# trigger. With a little work 2# and short reset. Safer than a tricked out Glock. At a local club, a guy shot himself with a Glock when holstering for 5th string. "Great" striker fired triggers are like a 1911 without a safety.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

Why even buy guns that need trigger jobs? Maybe for sport but not for self defense. They're several good options already out there.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

muckaleewarrior said:


> Why even buy guns that need trigger jobs? Maybe for sport but not for self defense. They're several good options already out there.


Whatever a well-run factory can provide out of the box, it can be made even better by the application of a simple trigger tune-up and a ramp-polish job.
The least expensive trigger work can still give you a lot more trigger control than you might believe possible. That's important because the basis of accuracy is trigger control.
Polishing the gun's feed ramp greatly improves any pistol's reliability and gives the user peace of mind by eliminating misfeeds and jams. It, too, is not expensive.

Pistol-tweaks are not unusual. How many people change their gun's grips in one way or another?
Not only that, but many useful tweaks can be accomplished at your very own kitchen table with minimal tools. (Not trigger work, though.)

Simple reliability tweaks will not appear as evidence against you, if you ever have to actually use your gun defensively. Even a minimal trigger job will pass muster.
There is no good reason for not making small, incremental improvements.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

casurvivor said:


> Stay with the 1911 even if the Glock trigger goes lighter, will not be accurate as a 1911, a heavy gun is better with the steel plates too.


BTW, the OP was looking for a gun to use for a shooting game, not self-defense.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Whatever a well-run factory can provide out of the box, it can be made even better by the application of a simple trigger tune-up and a ramp-polish job.
> The least expensive trigger work can still give you a lot more trigger control than you might believe possible. That's important because the basis of accuracy is trigger control.
> Polishing the gun's feed ramp greatly improves any pistol's reliability and gives the user peace of mind by eliminating misfeeds and jams. It, too, is not expensive.
> 
> ...


That doesn't apply to me or any of the people I closely know that have guns. Then again, we don't really play with ours for sport.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

it wasn't me who said anything about self defense.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have 2 glocks in 45 acp. Both Gen.4's a model 21 and model 30. Both have trigger kits from NDZ performance. My 21 has the competion carry spring kit and my 30 has the same only with a 3.5 lb ghost trigger bar which brought the trigger pull to about 3 lbs. The reset is very slick and pronounced . My 21 has the stock trigger bar and reset is very crisp and trigger pull is right around 4 lbs. I have a friend who polishes all the internals plus feed ramp. For myself this is cheap way to improve your glock and have it run very smooth over stock. I have under $55 invested in both guns and giving my friend a box of ammo to do the work is a sweet deal! The pyramid trigger kits are very good and worth the cash if you have to have all the adjustment and time to tinker with your glock.I have owned over 35 hand guns and for some reason I find myself coming back to glocks because for the money I can make mine shoot as good as any big dollar 1911 I have owned. My personal experience is mainly with glock 45's and 9mm because those are what I shoot best.


----------

